# help me bring my OC to life!



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

hi! after racking my brain about a million times, i think i've came up with an OC, but the only thing is is that i don't have any idea of what she looks like because i can't draw! all i have are physical characteristics, and hopefully with these you can help me bring my OC to life c: she does not have a name yet and if you have any suggestions let me know! thinking of maybe diana or rosemary?? yes, i know my title's unoriginal but i couldn't come up with anything else

characteristics-

elvish ears that aren't very pointy, just slightly elvish
medium height
green eyes- leaning towards dark, but not completely dark if that makes sense lol
chocolatey brown hair with light waves, mid-waist length  kinda like this but longer and maybe a bit darker with no highlights! 
pale skin
flower crown that compliments her colors (depending on how you draw it), not like this, i guess i'm kinda looking for one with bigger flowers?
bare feet
the dress is a light peach color, luminescence gave me some pictures of dresses that i can see her wearing down below, the dress can vary each time i guess ^^

personality- she's quiet and reserved but can be playful at times. likes to giggle and be a "free spirit", is very pure, innocent, and naive

below is what i have so far of her backstory and most of the second half of her backstory consists of suggestions and thoughts from luminescence c:



Spoiler:  



alright so before my OC became who she is now, not only did many bad things happen to her, she made many bad choices that eventually led to her death. i haven't really decided the details of her death, but it was definitely an OD. also, her previous self is portrayed by sarah rice during her RW: brooklyn days, but with more tattoos. she had tattoos covering all of her right arm (same as sarah) as well as her back and some on her legs, with more to come about her tattoos later. so while she was in the underworld awaiting where she would go (elysium, the fields of asphodel, etc.), a goddess named antheia looked after her before the trial in which they (the jury) would decide her fate. antheia saw the good parts of my OC and chose to see where she was the victim over what she did to herself. so right before they're about to cast her into the worst parts of hell, antheia pleads to aphrodite (antheia is one of her attendants) to reincarnate her. aphrodite is sympathetic to my OC's story because it has to do with love, i'll come up with this later, and decides to give her a second chance by reincarnating her. however, she's no longer 100% human and is some form of an elvish wood nymph (asdkfjl i have no idea what she is so that is a placeholder!) and in doing this, aphrodite wasn't completely kind i guess and my OC is now a completely pure and innocent version of her past self, resulting in her being childish and really naive. she has basic education but doesn't have strong beliefs and is easily fooled. she is also very peppy and cheerful. the reason as to why her skin is so pale and sensitive is because of all the tattoos that used to cover her body, when they were removed her skin was never quite the same i guess



i can pay in tbt, igb, and flight rising treasure (if anyone's looking for that)! please give me a price and an example of your art before i commission you. freebies are always appreciated, but are not at all necessary. thank you so much!



Spoiler:  art received, thank you all c:










 by jint, thank you so much <3




by shirohibiki, she looks incredible, thank you! 





 by lemonpop, thank you, i'm still screaming on the inside haha




by luminescence, eep thank you so much for the help with both her story and this amazing art, thank you!!!




by lilliee, eep she looks gorgeous, thank you!








by peoyne asdfj i love it so much, thank you!




by ragdoll, thank you so so much!! 




by inthenameofsweden, eep she looks great, thank you c:




by bitterlings, alsjdf she looks perfect, thank you!!




by the amazing godtara, thank you <3




by astro0 ahhhhhh it's so perfect and shaymin-sky looks AMAZING. thank you!!!




by roroselle, thank you so much, she looks adorable!




and 




by peebers thank you so so much!!!




by xcherryskyx asdlkfj she looks SO amazing, thank you!




by cupcakefrappe, thank you so so so so much!!





Spoiler:  potential dress ideas!



front




back




i would picture this maybe without sleeves and with a lighter pastel-ish color like peach instead of yellow, or maybe it'd match the colors on her crown ^^




i see her wearing either the first or third, even if the first is a bit mature i guess? i love the flower belt thing, it'd be so cool to see that incorporated in the dress!





Spoiler:  beautiful ref sheet made by simple!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

bump!


----------



## pillow bunny (May 19, 2015)

do you mean something kind of like this?



Spoiler


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> do you mean something kind of like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



definitely! her backstory is that she was reincarnated or something like that into a pure version of herself- erased from all the past decisions she made, i'll have to clean that up. how much would you want for the drawing? like colored and stuff c:


----------



## Jint (May 19, 2015)

Spoiler: ❤







transparent, click for bigger ver~


​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

Jint said:


> Spoiler: ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! my computer has been so laggy with bell tree today i had to wait like five minutes to see this and still can't load it on my phone >,< she looks exactly like what i envisioned her to be in my head thank you so much i'll probably be forever in your debt lol, what would you like for it? again, thank you!!!!


----------



## Jint (May 19, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> AHHH I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! my computer has been so laggy with bell tree today i had to wait like five minutes to see this and still can't load it on my phone >,< she looks exactly like what i envisioned her to be in my head thank you so much i'll probably be forever in your debt lol, what would you like for it? again, thank you!!!!




ahahaaa I'm glad that it was what you were looking for ; 7 ;
ahh, same here actually!! tbt hasn't been cooperating for me today > >
and take it as a freebie! She's a qt <3
​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

Jint said:


> ahahaaa I'm glad that it was what you were looking for ; 7 ;
> ahh, same here actually!! tbt hasn't been cooperating for me today > >
> and take it as a freebie! She's a qt <3
> ​



you're too kind >.< one day i'll save up a ton of tbt and give it all to you haha, thanks again! i hope that it's not a problem with the server and instead there's just too many people..


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2015)

i have no idea even remotely what im doing ever
i like your oc and im still trying to play with my style a little, im sorry i butchered things


Spoiler: ew










freebie 4 u tho


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i have no idea even remotely what im doing ever
> i like your oc and im still trying to play with my style a little, im sorry i butchered things
> 
> 
> ...



ah thank you!! you didn't butcher her at all, she's gorgeous <3 again, thank you so much for the sketch! when i have more tbt to spare i'll divide it up between everyone who's given me freebies haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ah thank you!! you didn't butcher her at all, she's gorgeous <3 again, thank you so much for the sketch! when i have more tbt to spare i'll divide it up between everyone who's given me freebies haha



glad you like it! qvq you dont owe me anything dear <3


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> glad you like it! qvq you dont owe me anything dear <3



thank you <3 bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

bump!


----------



## pillow bunny (May 19, 2015)

Do you still want me to finish my drawing?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Do you still want me to finish my drawing?



yes please, could it be full-body and colored? let me know your price, and i was wondering if you could show me your lineart before you start coloring or something? thank you!


----------



## pillow bunny (May 20, 2015)

Sure. Should I keep the sketch I had or change it to look like the other drawings?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 20, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Sure. Should I keep the sketch I had or change it to look like the other drawings?



i think that they're pretty similar, but feel free to change it c: please let me know the price so i can spend my tbt carefully haha


----------



## tomothy (May 20, 2015)

ding dong freebie 4 u



Spoiler:


----------



## cheezyfries (May 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> ding dong freebie 4 u
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



!!!! i'm about to sleep so my emotions are a bit subdued but OH MY GOD THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! ahhh she's so pretty and i love her hair and the ears and i just can't right now ahhhh thank you!!!! i'll definitely add that to the spoiler when i'm on my computer c:


----------



## cheezyfries (May 20, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 20, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Luminescence (May 20, 2015)

Oooh designing! Your character sounds really cute. Do you mind if I give this a try? I ask mostly because I want to know if you'd like me to base it off the art you already got or if I can go crazy with her dress. I'd love to hear her backstory by the way, even if it's just a brief summary~ No need to cut on the fantasy either haha. What's her name?

//totally doesn't forget to add examples​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 20, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Oooh designing! Your character sounds really cute. Do you mind if I give this a try? I ask mostly because I want to know if you'd like me to base it off the art you already got or if I can go crazy with her dress. I'd love to hear her backstory by the way, even if it's just a brief summary~ No need to cut on the fantasy either haha. What's her name?
> 
> //totally doesn't forget to add examples​



eep i love your art, i'd love it if you could give my OC a try! i need to make her backstory a lot less cliched, but it centers around someone who's given a second chance and has been reincarnated into this form, which kinda explains why she isn't completely human anymore. in her past life, not only did she make a lot of bad decisions, a lot of things happened to her that culminated into her eventual death (need to plan that) and so a god or spirit of nature (need to decide this) took pity on her and reincarnated her into who she is now. um her skin is also super pale and stuff because she had tattoos that covered across at least half of her body (her previous self is based off of sarah rice with black hair, her RW: brooklyn days. sarah looks like a bad girl from the outside but on the inside she is a very peppy and bubbly person.) but now her skin is pale and sensitive. so basically her personality is kinda childish and innocent, almost like someone who's never been taught any social constructs (hence no shoes?) and nobody has had any lasting impact on her. i don't have a name yet *cries* but i'm thinking rosemary or something, ah sorry if that doesn't help >.< if you want more about her backstory let me know!


----------



## Luminescence (May 21, 2015)

First of all, I like the backstory so far! You know, as I read that explanation, one of the three Greek Graces came to mind- Antheia, specifically, who is sometimes considered the goddess of flowers and flower wreaths, which I think actually fits rather well into your character, considering she even wears a flower crown herself. She's also considered goddess of human love, which I think you could easily fit into her series of bad decisions when alive if you'd like, and is depicted as one of Aphrodite's attendants. Say she, as the goddess of human love, took pity on the poor soul and asked the major goddess Aphrodite to grant her reincarnation. In hindsight, this sounds even cheesier haha feel free to disregard them; just some random ideas I got.

Anyway, I like that her current skin contrasts heavily with her human skin, covered in tattoos. Symbolically I think that's a strong point of her design. I like the reason behind her walking around barefoot, too. ♥ ​


Spoiler: oops


----------



## kaylagirl (May 21, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> First of all, I like the backstory so far! You know, as I read that explanation, one of the three Greek Graces came to mind- Antheia, specifically, who is sometimes considered the goddess of flowers and flower wreaths, which I think actually fits rather well into your character, considering she even wears a flower crown herself. She's also considered goddess of human love, which I think you could easily fit into her series of bad decisions when alive if you'd like, and is depicted as one of Aphrodite's attendants. Say she, as the goddess of human love, took pity on the poor soul and asked the major goddess Aphrodite to grant her reincarnation. In hindsight, this sounds even cheesier haha feel free to disregard them; just some random ideas I got.
> 
> Anyway, I like that her current skin contrasts heavily with her human skin, covered in tattoos. Symbolically I think that's a strong point of her design. I like the reason behind her walking around barefoot, too. ♥ ​
> 
> ...



OMG SO PRETTY PLEASE DO MINE CHEEZY YOU ALWAYS GET THE BEST ART OMG


----------



## cheezyfries (May 21, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> First of all, I like the backstory so far! You know, as I read that explanation, one of the three Greek Graces came to mind- Antheia, specifically, who is sometimes considered the goddess of flowers and flower wreaths, which I think actually fits rather well into your character, considering she even wears a flower crown herself. She's also considered goddess of human love, which I think you could easily fit into her series of bad decisions when alive if you'd like, and is depicted as one of Aphrodite's attendants. Say she, as the goddess of human love, took pity on the poor soul and asked the major goddess Aphrodite to grant her reincarnation. In hindsight, this sounds even cheesier haha feel free to disregard them; just some random ideas I got.
> 
> Anyway, I like that her current skin contrasts heavily with her human skin, covered in tattoos. Symbolically I think that's a strong point of her design. I like the reason behind her walking around barefoot, too. ♥ ​
> 
> ...



omg thank you so much for the backstory help!!! that sounds really creative and i need to search up anthenia and ahhh i'd love to create a palutena-pit kinda relationship between them. your idea sounds awesome, when it's not past midnight i'll add that to the story and probably rewrite it! oH MY GOD THANK YOU FOR THE ART!!! she looks so natural and innocent and asdhfasdodif, i just love everything about it eep thank you so so so much!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> OMG SO PRETTY PLEASE DO MINE CHEEZY YOU ALWAYS GET THE BEST ART OMG



pssh no *looks at your profile picture and sig* *dies from the perfect art*


----------



## Lilliee (May 21, 2015)

Spoiler: whoops











i like flowers ; v ;
/still trying to fix my gyazo argh


----------



## doveling (May 21, 2015)

freebie for you!!~


----------



## cheezyfries (May 21, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> Spoiler: whoops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much for the freebie, she looks amazing!! //dies because why are people so kind

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> freebie for you!!~



thE PIXEL GOD PEOYNE GIves me a pixel?? ahsdflasj thank you!!! i love how she's bouncing and her hair and just everything ah again, thank you so much!!!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 21, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 21, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2015)

im trying a new art style so uhh... it wont be digital .-. tell me if ya like it and i'll make one of your OC c: 



Spoiler: sample, big image omg



idk how much this would be in tbt ;-;


----------



## Luminescence (May 22, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> omg thank you so much for the backstory help!!! that sounds really creative and i need to search up anthenia and ahhh i'd love to create a palutena-pit kinda relationship between them. your idea sounds awesome, when it's not past midnight i'll add that to the story and probably rewrite it! oH MY GOD THANK YOU FOR THE ART!!! she looks so natural and innocent and asdhfasdodif, i just love everything about it eep thank you so so so much!!!!!


Aw gosh it was no problem at all, I'm really into character creation if it wasn't obvious enough haha. I'm really glad you liked the sketch too ♥ Did you ever get to work more on her story and name?​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 22, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Aw gosh it was no problem at all, I'm really into character creation if it wasn't obvious enough haha. I'm really glad you liked the sketch too ♥ Did you ever get to work more on her story and name?​



ah so i was planning on doing it this morning but i woke up with a huge headache which is pretty much unheard of for me and threw up  i'll probably write it tonight if my headache is gone, eep sorry about that!


----------



## Luminescence (May 22, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ah so i was planning on doing it this morning but i woke up with a huge headache which is pretty much unheard of for me and threw up  i'll probably write it tonight if my headache is gone, eep sorry about that!


Oh no no, don't apologise for that, lol. I was just asking~ Please take care and get better soon! Maybe take a nap or some pills for the pain?​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 22, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Oh no no, don't apologise for that, lol. I was just asking~ Please take care and get better soon! Maybe take a nap or some pills for the pain?​



i took some advil and went to sleep earlier then ate, i think i'm feeling a bit better. i added the story haha it needs a ton of editing and better facts but feel free to read it c: also if you have a name for her that'd be great!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

Pfffpfpfp! Hi ; v; Would you be interested in my art? You can look at my deviantart for examples! 

I'll be doing a stickie (like the one in my sig), if thats ok? ;o;


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Pfffpfpfp! Hi ; v; Would you be interested in my art? You can look at my deviantart for examples!
> 
> I'll be doing a stickie (like the one in my sig), if thats ok? ;o;



hi! i love your busts, but i'm assuming you aren't doing those? eep


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> hi! i love your busts, but i'm assuming you aren't doing those? eep



sadly, no! ; n ; i am doing stickies here and there though 

are you interested?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

Peebers said:


> sadly, no! ; n ; i am doing stickies here and there though
> 
> are you interested?



eep no sorry ;v; could you let me know when you open your shop again? i'll be heavily lurking there c:


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> eep no sorry ;v; could you let me know when you open your shop again? i'll be heavily lurking there c:



Ok ; v ; Haha, sure! Not rlly sure when I'll open it tho. 

Worst case scenario and best case scenario is next year during summer e w e


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Ok ; v ; Haha, sure! Not rlly sure when I'll open it tho.
> 
> Worst case scenario and best case scenario is next year during summer e w e



eep hopefully i'll still be around by then, i love your art c: bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Ragdoll (May 23, 2015)

okok i tried your OP, i couldnt help it ;@;
hope you like it ~



Spoiler: i suck at elf ears so i just hid them ><


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 23, 2015)

gah okay sorry for the ****ty pic but I just had to draw your OC. I simply adore elves ;u;



Spoiler: is a freebie


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> okok i tried your OP, i couldnt help it ;@;
> hope you like it ~
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh i love it thank you!! her ears look perfect, again thank you so much c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



inthenameofSweden said:


> gah okay sorry for the ****ty pic but I just had to draw your OC. I simply adore elves ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: is a freebie



eep thank you!! i was planning on commissioning you to draw her haha i'll definitely get to that soon c:


----------



## cheezyfries (May 24, 2015)

bump! commissioned a piece from astro0 that is absolutely amazing, i'll post it when i get access to a computer!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 24, 2015)

here's the piece that i commissioned astro0 for and i just wanted to show it off lol it's so perfect i can't anymore >.<


----------



## cheezyfries (May 25, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 25, 2015)

bump! forgot to say this before, but happy memorial day!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 25, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 26, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 26, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 26, 2015)

bump! i named her diana, but that's probably subject to change depending on whether or not i find a better name ^^ ref sheet coming soon!


----------



## Luminescence (May 26, 2015)

Pssst I saw this on Tumblr and thought of your OC.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 26, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Pssst I saw this on Tumblr and thought of your OC.



woah i love the first one, reminds me of danielle paxton's wedding dress c: i'm such a real world nerd i usually see her wearing more childish clothing, but i'd love to get art of her wearing the first outfit, it'd be so pretty!


----------



## Luminescence (May 27, 2015)

Oh, I was thinking of the last one actually haha. That belt made out of flowers and the poofy chiffon fabric gives me this feeling of ethereal innocence and beauty. But! I also found this dress that probably fits the childish appearance you're aiming for more? 

I do agree that the first dress is beautiful, though! Although my personal favourite happens to be the one in the middle www.​


----------



## ssvv227 (May 27, 2015)

i like the first dress best though ^^ because it's edgy and different


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Oh, I was thinking of the last one actually haha. That belt made out of flowers and the poofy chiffon fabric gives me this feeling of ethereal innocence and beauty. But! I also found this dress that probably fits the childish appearance you're aiming for more?
> 
> I do agree that the first dress is beautiful, though! Although my personal favourite happens to be the one in the middle www.​



lol the first one is probably more my style then rather than hers lol >.< i think the bordering on the top area of the third dress is what's bothering me, i'd probably just rip that off hahah, actually i think it's how poofy the top layers are, i think i'd prefer them to be at the bottom! eep i love that dress! reminds me of rita from arrested development if anyone gets that.. i think i'd make it maybe a light peach or something? yellow's one of my least favorite colors, that's probably why haha, thank you so much for all this dress help, will add them to the front!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> i like the first dress best though ^^ because it's edgy and different



same, i can see a model wearing some variation of that with a flower crown for some reason


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

bump! look at my snazzy new avatar, courtesy of pengutango and peoyne c:


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 1, 2015)

bump!


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 2, 2015)

I could do some art if you want ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I could do some art if you want ^^



that'd be awesome! could i get a price or an example please? unless it's a "pay what you want" thing ^^


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 2, 2015)

The price varies on how good the picture turns out, but it's usually between 80-130 TBT.


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> The price varies on how good the picture turns out, but it's usually between 80-130 TBT.



sounds good, but is there any way i could see some examples? i'll still pay, just wanted to see what they look like!


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 2, 2015)

oh yeah, sure!



Spoiler: art :3



 
*Pokemanz character, my drawing*
sorry, it isn't one of my most recent drawings, but I can't find any of the newer ones >.<


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

//slowly drops dis in here// this is a freebie, btw ;v;

but yee. it's late night and idk im bored ;_; 

i tried out a new eye style on this one so ? ? use whatever u want 

i kno u said u didnt want a stickie of her but i was bored and she was the perfect elf for the job



Spoiler: boop 1














Spoiler: boops 2


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 2, 2015)

Peebers, those are beyond adorable. ♥​
- - - Post Merge - - -

So adorable, in fact, that I forgot I was here to say sup.​


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Peebers, those are beyond adorable. ♥​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So adorable, in fact, that I forgot I was here to say sup.​



Thank you so much!

ALSO YOU PLAY PET SOCIETY? YESSSSS <3


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> oh yeah, sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah that's adorable, super excited to see it haha, thanks for offering your art to me c:


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 2, 2015)

lmao I used to, back when it was still up and running! That's where I started drawing, in fact, and where I met my bacon family haha. Such good memories. You too? I didn't think I'd finy any other old Pet Society players around here~​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

Peebers said:


> //slowly drops dis in here// this is a freebie, btw ;v;
> 
> but yee. it's late night and idk im bored ;_;
> 
> ...



thESE ARE SO ADORABLE THANK YOU!!!!! eep will tip you a little bit, hope that's okay c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Peebers, those are beyond adorable. ♥​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So adorable, in fact, that I forgot I was here to say sup.​



helloooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> ALSO YOU PLAY PET SOCIETY? YESSSSS <3



omg omg omg i used to play that game!! i was super hardcore into it and was huge in the "pet society trading post" group on facebook! i remember when my fb got hacked i was so upset because all of my hard work got hacked and taken away from me


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> lmao I used to, back when it was still up and running! That's where I started drawing, in fact, and where I met my bacon family haha. Such good memories. You too? I didn't think I'd finy any other old Pet Society players around here~​



Me too! I was expecting to find some, but so far I haven't! Do you play offline? I play it time to time, but I just doesn't feel like Pet Society. :c 

And I know! I hold PS close to my heart because it's where I first met my internet friends and really started teaching myself about forums and what to do and what not to. Also because my pet was the cutest thing ever lmao. PS is also what made me start drawing! I was mainly motivated by a friend of mine, and she was only a year older than me back then but she was SO good. 



cheezyfries said:


> thESE ARE SO ADORABLE THANK YOU!!!!! eep will tip you a little bit, hope that's okay c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes it is! Tips are always welcome, heheh ;q; And enjoy! Her flower crown was so much fun to draw omf


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 2, 2015)

wHAT SOMEONE HACKED YOUR ACCOUNT? That sounds awful baww ;n; I wasn't much into trading but rather spent all my time on the Fan Art forum drawing freebies for my friends and occassionaly selling for cc items whenever something really cute was released ha ha ha. //shameless

Play offline? How... do... thing... what? Your PFFA experience sounds good, though, I'm glad ♥

I stILL HAVE SOME PICS OF MY OLD PETS wwWWW​


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> wHAT SOMEONE HACKED YOUR ACCOUNT? That sounds awful baww ;n; I wasn't much into trading but rather spent all my time on the Fan Art forum drawing freebies for my friends and occassionaly selling for cc items whenever something really cute was released ha ha ha. //shameless
> 
> Play offline? How... do... thing... what? Your PFFA experience sounds good, though, I'm glad ♥
> 
> I stILL HAVE SOME PICS OF MY OLD PETS wwWWW​



Did you never save your pets' file? There was a post about it going around. I had a friend who hacks, so he helped me out so so much. 

BRUH I ONLY PLAYED FOR LIKE LESS THAN 3 MONTHS AND HAD AN FB ALBUM WITH 1400+ ON IT GET ON MY LEVEL



cheezyfries said:


> omg omg omg i used to play that game!! i was super hardcore into it and was huge in the "pet society trading post" group on facebook! i remember when my fb got hacked i was so upset because all of my hard work got hacked and taken away from me



ohh no! that sucks. D:


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> wHAT SOMEONE HACKED YOUR ACCOUNT? That sounds awful baww ;n; I wasn't much into trading but rather spent all my time on the Fan Art forum drawing freebies for my friends and occassionaly selling for cc items whenever something really cute was released ha ha ha. //shameless
> 
> Play offline? How... do... thing... what? Your PFFA experience sounds good, though, I'm glad ♥
> 
> I stILL HAVE SOME PICS OF MY OLD PETS wwWWW​



yeah, i was HUGE into trading- i sold and bought all these things lmao if you guys remember the ponies?? i had this huge collection and kept on selling them for new ones XD also got all the limited edition things. i stopped playing automatically after i lost everything, i think i got scammed a couple times too now that i think about it..


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> yeah, i was HUGE into trading- i sold and bought all these things lmao if you guys remember the ponies?? i had this huge collection and kept on selling them for new ones XD also got all the limited edition things. i stopped playing automatically after i lost everything, i think i got scammed a couple times too now that i think about it..



Ohh yes the ponies! I loved collecting random plushies the most. I never cared for the cats / ponies/ dragons for some reason, haha. 

Did you ever get your dream ponies?


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Ohh yes the ponies! I loved collecting random plushies the most. I never cared for the cats / ponies/ dragons for some reason, haha.
> 
> Did you ever get your dream ponies?



i got some gorgeous ones that were worth tons of money- i remember using cars and stuff as "currency" because you could sell them for like 99,999 coins. i remember getting scammed over this black rainbow pony- i know it sounds RIDICULOUS because it was photoshopped, but i was really young and dumb back then lol i got scammed for that pony and a gift card for the "cash" currency.


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i got some gorgeous ones that were worth tons of money- i remember using cars and stuff as "currency" because you could sell them for like 99,999 coins. i remember getting scammed over this black rainbow pony- i know it sounds RIDICULOUS because it was photoshopped, but i was really young and dumb back then lol i got scammed for that pony and a gift card for the "cash" currency.



99,999? bruh is u high //or is it me// because wasn't the highest resale value 18,999 or something like that? 

Awww! At least you learned from that mistake. I never got scammed. I was always cautious tbh and never traded with anyone outside my friend group :L


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 2, 2015)

The kitties were the best though. Man. Such cute kitties. I wanted so many kitties. All the kitties. But at least you didn't get scammed for actual money, cheezy! And you learnt eventually haha.

Suddenly Pet Society took over Diana's thread oops.​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

Peebers said:


> 99,999? bruh is u high //or is it me// because wasn't the highest resale value 18,999 or something like that?
> 
> Awww! At least you learned from that mistake. I never got scammed. I was always cautious tbh and never traded with anyone outside my friend group :L



oh lol i have no clue, i just remember giving all these red cars to people and they were worth 3000 something or maybe even higher?? idk haha i just know it started with a 3. i was known as one of the more trustworthy players i think because not only was i super active, i was a middle man a lot of the time. ugh i was so gullible back then tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> The kitties were the best though. Man. Such cute kitties. I wanted so many kitties. All the kitties. But at least you didn't get scammed for actual money, cheezy! And you learnt eventually haha.
> 
> Suddenly Pet Society took over Diana's thread oops.​



haha i don't mind, i'm looking up pet society on google and getting SO many flashbacks it's ridiculous. i think i left before the kitties came, i probably left when the dragons were first introduced? assuming there are dragons.. in a way i did get scammed for real money though ;v; i ended up convincing my dad to let me spend my allowance on pet society and bought things through that cash, and using those things to buy a "rainbow" pony


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> oh lol i have no clue, i just remember giving all these red cars to people and they were worth 3000 something or maybe even higher?? idk haha i just know it started with a 3. i was known as one of the more trustworthy players i think because not only was i super active, i was a middle man a lot of the time. ugh i was so gullible back then tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh was I really, really active! I would stay up for days just decorating my rooms and dressing my pet up. Unnfff. 

--

pfpfpffff do you still have ur PS album on fb? I'd love to see your pet!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Oh was I really, really active! I would stay up for days just decorating my rooms and dressing my pet up. Unnfff.
> 
> --
> 
> pfpfpffff do you still have ur PS album on fb? I'd love to see your pet!



nope, all went away when i got hacked  i had so many things because i traded so much and sold real life currency for cheap, and the hacker just took it all away. i remember wearing SO many wigs though! i loved that mermaid one haha, i took a look at the ponies and i can swear that i'd either seen or had at least half of them lmao. i spent hours looking through the facebook forums and buying things for my pet, i swear she was so spoiled..


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 3, 2015)

o mg i hear ps www i wasted so many hrs on that game
the currency was 5999's 8'DDD 

what i saw hype the most apart from ponies was the japanese princess set.


----------



## Peebers (Jun 3, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> nope, all went away when i got hacked  i had so many things because i traded so much and sold real life currency for cheap, and the hacker just took it all away. i remember wearing SO many wigs though! i loved that mermaid one haha, i took a look at the ponies and i can swear that i'd either seen or had at least half of them lmao. i spent hours looking through the facebook forums and buying things for my pet, i swear she was so spoiled..



Dangit!  my favorite wigs were Undead Bride (Blonde) and Imperial Princess (In black. JESUS IT LOOKED AMAZING.)  And yes omg. I got every MUK and Wig dye table + every NIS set and IS CC sets! thank u jesus for friends who hack 

Before my birthday, they all gave me the sets i wanted and it was really fun to open them all <3 

my ps friends are my favorite friends. i just love them a lot 



Lilliee said:


> o mg i hear ps www i wasted so many hrs on that game
> the currency was 5999's 8'DDD
> 
> what i saw hype the most apart from ponies was the japanese princess set.



I never liked that set lmao. My favorite sets were more or less from MPC


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> o mg i hear ps www i wasted so many hrs on that game
> the currency was 5999's 8'DDD
> 
> what i saw hype the most apart from ponies was the japanese princess set.



i don't even remember that lol, i wasted all of my days after school on that game. i think red cars were worth 3333??? or am i going crazy, i loved my icarus wings and invisibility ring so much though, i remember i had an evolving slime ball but couldn't find it because i had too many rooms and they were too crowded XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Dangit!  my favorite wigs were Undead Bride (Blonde) and Imperial Princess (In black. JESUS IT LOOKED AMAZING.)  And yes omg. I got every MUK and Wig dye table + every NIS set and IS CC sets! thank u jesus for friends who hack
> 
> Before my birthday, they all gave me the sets i wanted and it was really fun to open them all <3
> 
> ...



i think i left before both of those, searched it up and doesn't look familiar. my favorites were the japanese princess one i think it was called, it was like bangs and straight black hair? and the mermaid one lol that one was my go-to one. do you have a FB album where i could see your pet? i think i just got super into the drama of the trading post lol all my friends got banned because they scammed XD plus they were super into the if you're not 13 or something you get banned so i had to tread lightly


----------



## Peebers (Jun 3, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i think i left before both of those, searched it up and doesn't look familiar. my favorites were the japanese princess one i think it was called, it was like bangs and straight black hair? and the mermaid one lol that one was my go-to one. do you have a FB album where i could see your pet? i think i just got super into the drama of the trading post lol all my friends got banned because they scammed XD plus they were super into the if you're not 13 or something you get banned so i had to tread lightly



Really? They were great wigs! The imperial princess one is big and poofy, haha. I never liked that one ; _ ; Never looked good on my pet :v The mermaid one is really pretty! Again tho, never looked v good on my pet D: 
Ahh I do! Altho you have to be friends with me on FB if you want to see it because I can't really put it on public. (You can remove me right after, if you like.) 
Oh my gosh D: Pffff I remember that rule! It was on SO much of the groups and even the forums. When I first joined, they told me about it (I was 9 ok ;_ and they quickly helped me cover it up. I just never talked about my age, and if I really had to, would offer a fake one ;v; 
I remember being in a trading group in Pet City (Pretty good. The developers are really nice and listen to the feedback of the players, and if you have a problem, they respond pretty quickly and help you out.) where oyu had to be 15 to join. Now lil' ol' me ignored that rule, and it was months before they caught on to the fact that I wasn't 15. 
I never scammed anyone tho, so that hurt a lil' bit ;_;


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 3, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Really? They were great wigs! The imperial princess one is big and poofy, haha. I never liked that one ; _ ; Never looked good on my pet :v The mermaid one is really pretty! Again tho, never looked v good on my pet D:
> Ahh I do! Altho you have to be friends with me on FB if you want to see it because I can't really put it on public. (You can remove me right after, if you like.)
> Oh my gosh D: Pffff I remember that rule! It was on SO much of the groups and even the forums. When I first joined, they told me about it (I was 9 ok ;_ and they quickly helped me cover it up. I just never talked about my age, and if I really had to, would offer a fake one ;v;
> I remember being in a trading group in Pet City (Pretty good. The developers are really nice and listen to the feedback of the players, and if you have a problem, they respond pretty quickly and help you out.) where oyu had to be 15 to join. Now lil' ol' me ignored that rule, and it was months before they caught on to the fact that I wasn't 15.
> I never scammed anyone tho, so that hurt a lil' bit ;_;



i was talking about the japanese princess wig haha, i remember buying that one XD okay! you can PM me your facebook URL or i can do the same to you? either's good for me c: all i ask is that you don't give it out to other people because i kinda want to keep it private lol, but i don't think you'd do that. ugh you had such good friends lol the people in the trading post were ruthless in these kind of things- they even went as far as giving people a poll that manipulated them into saying their age, but not straight out if that makes sense. whenever someone asked me if i lived with my parents i'd simply say that i don't want to let anyone know, because while it was suspicious they had no proof XD what's pet city? aw that sucks, i'm sorry  i remember when i checked back after a year or two of quitting due to no account, they were so much more accepting.


----------



## Peebers (Jun 3, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i was talking about the japanese princess wig haha, i remember buying that one XD okay! you can PM me your facebook URL or i can do the same to you? either's good for me c: all i ask is that you don't give it out to other people because i kinda want to keep it private lol, but i don't think you'd do that. ugh you had such good friends lol the people in the trading post were ruthless in these kind of things- they even went as far as giving people a poll that manipulated them into saying their age, but not straight out if that makes sense. whenever someone asked me if i lived with my parents i'd simply say that i don't want to let anyone know, because while it was suspicious they had no proof XD what's pet city? aw that sucks, i'm sorry  i remember when i checked back after a year or two of quitting due to no account, they were so much more accepting.



I can PM you mine! ;o; But yes, I won't give it out, don't worry! 
Oh mygod. That's terrible holy crap! D: Did you use the forums much, or did you stick to the FB community? The people on the forums were generally very nice. 
Pet City is like PS, but it looks less cartoony and it's a little realistic. There are lots of ways you can decorate a room, and it's actually a nice community. It's mainly composed of old PS players, too. Most of the PS players either switched to Party Town or to Pet City. 
Maybe most of the meaner admins/ members left? ;v; <3


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 3, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I can PM you mine! ;o; But yes, I won't give it out, don't worry!
> Oh mygod. That's terrible holy crap! D: Did you use the forums much, or did you stick to the FB community? The people on the forums were generally very nice.
> Pet City is like PS, but it looks less cartoony and it's a little realistic. There are lots of ways you can decorate a room, and it's actually a nice community. It's mainly composed of old PS players, too. Most of the PS players either switched to Party Town or to Pet City.
> Maybe most of the meaner admins/ members left? ;v; <3



it was FB forum of the sorts i think! it was a group, but i don't remember very well, i think facebook changed the format. ah, was it made by the same developer? idk, i know the admins were all friends and if you were their friend then you were an admin as well >.< they also kinda "scammed" people by saying "go like this thing on this page so i can win this giveaway and you'll get a random prize!" i never got anything and they kinda just denied giving people anything by saying that it wasn't guaranteed afterwards lmao


----------



## Peebers (Jun 4, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> it was FB forum of the sorts i think! it was a group, but i don't remember very well, i think facebook changed the format. ah, was it made by the same developer? idk, i know the admins were all friends and if you were their friend then you were an admin as well >.< they also kinda "scammed" people by saying "go like this thing on this page so i can win this giveaway and you'll get a random prize!" i never got anything and they kinda just denied giving people anything by saying that it wasn't guaranteed afterwards lmao



Ohh I hate those type of admins tbh ;o; It's kinda unprofessional to do that, IMO. You might not even know how their friends would handle being an admin, or their friend could mess everything up in the group. 
jfc thats so tacky


----------



## Peebers (Jun 4, 2015)

woop woopsss double post


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Ohh I hate those type of admins tbh ;o; It's kinda unprofessional to do that, IMO. You might not even know how their friends would handle being an admin, or their friend could mess everything up in the group.
> jfc thats so tacky



i think that the friend didn't even play pet society lol, the group was going into shambles by the time i left tbh, no one had strong control because i don't think the admins cared anymore. kinda surprised that you haven't heard of PSTP though, it was one of the bigger pet society communities i think


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 4, 2015)

Om g I can't keep up with all this PS talk lmao you're such fast posters. I don't think I've heard of that PSTP group either? But then again I was pretty much living in my own bubble back then ehe. I was in love with the dye tables and the Japanese princess wig though, like, imagiNe all the beautiful possibilities with the ice hues I needed them all. AND THE SECRET HOUSES MADE ME SO HAPPY OMG. Sudden nostalgia.

So um anyway. Cheezy, do you have a Tumblr? I want to tag you in something uvu​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Om g I can't keep up with all this PS talk lmao you're such fast posters. I don't think I've heard of that PSTP group either? But then again I was pretty much living in my own bubble back then ehe. I was in love with the dye tables and the Japanese princess wig though, like, imagiNe all the beautiful possibilities with the ice hues I needed them all. AND THE SECRET HOUSES MADE ME SO HAPPY OMG. Sudden nostalgia.
> 
> So um anyway. Cheezy, do you have a Tumblr? I want to tag you in something uvu​



i'll give you my acnl tumblr because my personal one has like my personal friends and stuff >.< here it is! what are secret houses? omg i remember the pastel dye tables, i was SO in love with those! ugh playfish coins were so coveted back then, barely anyone ever got them, mainly because the majority of players were 10 XD


----------



## Peebers (Jun 4, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i think that the friend didn't even play pet society lol, the group was going into shambles by the time i left tbh, no one had strong control because i don't think the admins cared anymore. kinda surprised that you haven't heard of PSTP though, it was one of the bigger pet society communities i think



It's good that you left when you did! 
Truuu 
Although I mainly stuck to the forums and rarely touched the FB groups. ;u; 
I remember getting like 70+ notifications on FB everyday when PS was still around > . <


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

Peebers said:


> It's good that you left when you did!
> Truuu
> Although I mainly stuck to the forums and rarely touched the FB groups. ;u;
> I remember getting like 70+ notifications on FB everyday when PS was still around > . <



why'd you get so many notifications? o.o i left shortly after my account got hacked, decided that it was too hard to get everything i lost, which was at least $25 dollars >.< i was so obsessed, surprised PS got deleted..


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi; I decided to give it a shot and draw your OC n~n I'm not well with prices but I am hoping to open a shop for my artwork in the future so if you have any good price recommendations for something like this I would appreciate it~

 
_[This took around 2 hours]_


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

CupcakeFrappe said:


> Hi; I decided to give it a shot and draw your OC n~n I'm not well with prices but I am hoping to open a shop for my artwork in the future so if you have any good price recommendations for something like this I would appreciate it~
> View attachment 95565
> _[This took around 2 hours]_



ah thats adorable!!!!! i'd say maybe 450-500 tbt? im super bad at pricing (always seem to lowball), but thank you so much, good luck opening your shop!


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Jun 4, 2015)

ah- okay thank you for your input; i think the pricing sounds fine n~n


----------



## Peebers (Jun 4, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> why'd you get so many notifications? o.o i left shortly after my account got hacked, decided that it was too hard to get everything i lost, which was at least $25 dollars >.< i was so obsessed, surprised PS got deleted..



tbh even I don't remember ; - ;
$25 dollars? D: omg i would get slapped if i spent that much on a game 
but yes, it really was surprising when we heard that PS what shutting down! It came out of nowhere :/


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

Peebers said:


> tbh even I don't remember ; - ;
> $25 dollars? D: omg i would get slapped if i spent that much on a game
> but yes, it really was surprising when we heard that PS what shutting down! It came out of nowhere :/



lol i spent it in increments aka $10 here, $10 here, but it seriously runs in the family. my sister's spent so much money on games like hollywood university and farmville (what even). i think it was because PS was such an old game they deleted it to get new ones? at least that's what i heard. lmao i love how this thread has turned into a pet society discussion, which is totally fine because it brings back so many memories. do you remember when they had limited edition items that only had a certain amount being sold and everyone went CRAZY over them? i remember the wedding snowglobe thing, damn everyone wanted that


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't find it that surprising coming from EA, lol. Not the best gaming company out in the market, frankly speaking. But yeah, it was a shame such a cute game had to die. (This also reminds me of the offline game thing Peebers mentioned before and to which I may have forgotten to answer- No, I didn't get to download my files. I actually don't think I would have been able to make it work even if I'd know about it? Haha, sounds complicated.) 

Um, secret houses were these separate, smaller rooms you could unlock by buying certain cash items that you could place in the rest of your normal house. I loved them because the default background was so much prettier than the wallpapers you could buy from the shop, and they were smaller and altogether more neat imo? There were a bunch of secret rooms but the ones I remember right now are the underwater one, the secret garden, and the pretty pastel sky one. I can try and grab some screenshots of them if you'd like? I'm sure there must be a couple at least in my gallery still.

Aand thanks for the link~ You'll probably get a notif sooner or later from me. ;9​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god I forgot to say this: the limited editions items were a huge hoax to squeeze every bit of money we still got left and I'm still upset over them l m a o. ​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 5, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> I don't find it that surprising coming from EA, lol. Not the best gaming company out in the market, frankly speaking. But yeah, it was a shame such a cute game had to die. (This also reminds me of the offline game thing Peebers mentioned before and to which I may have forgotten to answer- No, I didn't get to download my files. I actually don't think I would have been able to make it work even if I'd know about it? Haha, sounds complicated.)
> 
> Um, secret houses were these separate, smaller rooms you could unlock by buying certain cash items that you could place in the rest of your normal house. I loved them because the default background was so much prettier than the wallpapers you could buy from the shop, and they were smaller and altogether more neat imo? There were a bunch of secret rooms but the ones I remember right now are the underwater one, the secret garden, and the pretty pastel sky one. I can try and grab some screenshots of them if you'd like? I'm sure there must be a couple at least in my gallery still.
> 
> Aand thanks for the link~ You'll probably get a notif sooner or later from me. ;9​



that sounds really familiar omg, i think i had an underwater one? eep if you have one that'd be great, i remember all the WWF stuff, it was so cute but super duper pricey. do any of you guys remember the takeout box hat, newsprint hat and dress, etc.? those items were so rare you'd need a middleman for them. eep now i'm curious as to why you needed my tumblr hahah


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 5, 2015)

Okay prepare yourself for unhealthy amounts of spam. Not really but. Aahhh in hindsight my screens look so pixellated nowww but at least you'll get an idea of them. The WWF aniMALS AND THE FISHING KIT??? I actually think one of the dolphins in the picture below is from the series but I can't remember that well? but YEAH THEY WERE SO EXPENSIVE, everything was expensive towards the last few months. I don't remember the takeout box hat nor the newsprint fashion but they sound so silly?? haha maybe I can find them on Google or something.​


Spoiler


















Oh, I just wanted to upload some files I had lying about my PC to Tumblr and I like crediting designs and ownership, haha. Nothing major.​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 5, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Okay prepare yourself for unhealthy amounts of spam. Not really but. Aahhh in hindsight my screens look so pixellated nowww but at least you'll get an idea of them. The WWF aniMALS AND THE FISHING KIT??? I actually think one of the dolphins in the picture below is from the series but I can't remember that well? but YEAH THEY WERE SO EXPENSIVE, everything was expensive towards the last few months. I don't remember the takeout box hat nor the newsprint fashion but they sound so silly?? haha maybe I can find them on Google or something.​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



omg i swear i had all three or at least two of them- they all look so so familiar. i forget how you got the items but they were like huge collector items and were super hard to come by. they were kinda cute haha, i loved the takeout hat one so much. what's the fishing set?


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 7, 2015)

bump!


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, but I've finished it! I hope you like it!


Spoiler: art <3


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 10, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finished it! I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art <3
> ...



ah thank you she's gorgeous! how much are you looking for? sorry, i don't remember the price >.<


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 10, 2015)

110 tbt?


----------



## himeki (Jun 10, 2015)

I can do one if you want owo
examples here, base is by Piimisu


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 10, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> 110 tbt?



sent, sorry about the wait!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I can do one if you want owo
> examples here, base is by Piimisu



ah you've improved so much! sorry, i think i'll have to decline because i'm eventually going to try to leave the museum for the most part haha, this thread will probably die soon


----------



## himeki (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok, no worries~


----------

